# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Vrouw: voeding en kruiden helpen tegen pijnlijke menstruatie

## FRANCOIS580

*Vrouw: voeding en kruiden helpen tegen pijnlijke menstruatie*

Vele vrouwen kampen maandelijks met een pijnlijke menstruatie. Ze zijn enkele dagen uit hun gewone doen, zijn bijzonder prikkelbaar en opvliegend. Hun hormonen spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol. De meeste van deze vrouwen beseffen zélf dat ze die dagen onhandelbaar zijn voor hun omgeving, maar kunnen er blijkbaar niets aan doen. Blijkbaar? Helpt een aangepaste voeding en kruiden tegen pijnlijke maandstonden en wat plaatsen vrouwen best op hun menu om hun menstruatie minder pijnlijk te laten verlopen?

Het krachtig samentrekken van de baarmoeder die het baarmoederslijmvlies op doe manier afstoot, is een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van een pijnlijke menstruatie. Deze pijn wordt langzaam erger en erger om eens op zijn hoogtepunt weer vlug te verdwijnen. Menstruatiepijn manifesteert zich meestal gedurende de eerste twee dagen van je maandstonden. Lichte tot hevige krampen en/of hevige pijnscheuten in de baarmoeder met uitstraling naar je benen en je rug, rugpijn, pijnlijke en benen en soms hevige hoofdpijn zijn de voornaamste symptomen. De krampen in je baarmoeder zijn het gevolgvan de afstoting van het extra baarmoederweefsel. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek legde tot hiertoe geen enkel verband aan tussen de hoeveelheid bloedverlies en de hevigheid van de menstuatiepijn.

*Voeding aanpassen*
Pijnlijke maandstonden worden meestal behandeld met klassieke pijnstillers en/of hormoonpreparaten. Ook het gebruik van de anti- conceptiepilwerkt meestal pijnstillend. Toch kunnen vrouwen zélf veel doen om hun maandelijkse menstruatiepijn te verzachten. Een belangrijke factor daarbij is ongetwijfeld je voeding. In aanloop en tijdens hun maandstonden zijn de meeste vrouwen extra verslingert op het eten van allerlei zoetigheden als chocolade, snoep en vette en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes. Dat is een foutieve reflex. Wetenschappers zijn er ondertussen van overtuigd dat suiker en zoete snacks de menstruatiepijn alleen maar verergeren.

*Essentiële vetzuren*
Uit een recent Braziliaans onderzoek blijkt ook dat voedingssupplementen met essentiële vetzuren de symptomen van pijnlijke maandstonden en van het premenstrueel syndroom (PMS) kunnen verzachten. Essentiële vetzuren worden door je lichaam niet aangemaakt, die moeten dus via je voeding of met het.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Wendy

Ik zal eens proberen om al het lekker zoets te vermijden. Kijken of dat werkt.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Succes, ik hoop het voor jou Wendy...

----------


## christel1

hmmm de link werkt niet....kan dus niet alles lezen he??? Kan je nog eens nakijken François ?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Als ik op 'Francois' klik lukt het me wél Christel. Ik denk dat ik nu niet meer kan aanpassen, want daar heb je in principe pas tien minuten tijd voor na publicatie... Succes en maak er nog een gezellige avond van!

----------


## christel1

Misschien lag het internet er daarjuist uit, nu lukt het me wel dus.... Maar weer dat St Janskruid dat staat me niet aan omdat je dat niet mag combineren met AD ....

----------


## Mehlika

Interessante artikelen Francois ;-)
Ik mis alleen heel wat informatie over kruiden. In dit artikel staan er maar 2 terwijl ik er toch echt heel wat meer ken  :Big Grin: 
Voor vrouwen die hieraan lijden kan het nuttig zijn om eens contact op te nememet een fytotherapeut(e)

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Mehlika. Ben inderdaad van plan in de toekomst meer aandacht te besteden aan kruiden...

----------


## Mehlika

Super. Ik hoop dat deze kennis meer bekendheid gaat krijgen, er is zoveel goeds wat de natuur ons kan bieden ;-)

----------

